
Upton Sinclair’s 1934 run for governor of California inspired a cult - Petiver
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/mankind-unite
======
tehjoker
Oh wow, so that's where that Jacobin cover came from. I thought it was way
over the top when I saw it, but now it seems fun and tasteful since it's a
reference.

[https://twitter.com/jacobinmag/status/1097858342867951616?la...](https://twitter.com/jacobinmag/status/1097858342867951616?lang=en)

------
js2
_The "Inquiring Cameraman" conducts interviews with Californians prior to the
gubernatorial election of November 6, 1934. Voters state their opinions on
candidates Upton Sinclair, Frank Merriam, and Raymond L. Haight._:

[https://youtu.be/TkIq9eIIAq4](https://youtu.be/TkIq9eIIAq4)

Not so far removed from the responses you'd get asking voters who they plan to
vote for in 2020.

